# Internet auf dem Rechner plötzlich extrem langsam.



## iorael (26. Mai 2015)

*Internet auf dem Rechner plötzlich extrem langsam.*

Hallo Leute,

seit ein paar Tagen ist das Internet auf meinem Rechner extrem langsam. Kurz ein paar Eckdaten:

Telekom Hybrid Magenta M

50mbit DSL + 50mbit LTE.
WLAN Stick : TP-Link TL-WN722N High Gain WLAN USB Adapter weiÃŸ: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Ja ich weiß Wlan ist nicht 100% geil aber es lief immer ohne Probleme und ich hatte 99% Leitung.

Seit ein paar Tagen ist es nun so das ich vllt noch DSL 300 auf dem Computer habe.. Auf allen anderen Geräten funktioniert es mit 80k-90k wenn der Boost zündet.

Getestet wurde es mit dem Macbook, Sony Xperia Z3 und per LAN mit nem alten Windows pc.

Meine bisherigen Lösungsversuche:

* Male und Virenscan
* CCleaner

Leider ist es mir nicht möglich kein Kabel bis nach oben zu legen um Lan zu testen.


Eine Sache ist mir aufgefallen in meinem Gerätemanagaer ist ein unbekanntes Gerät unter "Andere Geräte" aber es stehen leider gar keine Infos dazu und er findet keinen Treiber...

Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee.


----------



## Heimkinojenna (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Internet auf dem Rechner plötzlich extrem langsam.*

Der Telekom Speedtest sagt was bei Dir?
DSL SpeedTest: Test der DSL-Geschwindigkeit

Nicht das deine Hardware ok ist und ein Fehler vorliegt von der Telekom.


----------



## Rurdo (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Internet auf dem Rechner plötzlich extrem langsam.*

Ein Speedtest sagt aber nichts darüber aus wo der Fehler liegt..  Ausserdem funktioniert es ja auf anderen Geräten!

Hast du kürzlich sachen wie Hamachi oder Teamviewer installiert oder deinstalliert? Irgendwelche Treiber aktualisiert? 
Probier mal dein System auf einen Tag zurückzusetzen wo das Internet noch normal funktioniert hat.


----------



## iorael (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Internet auf dem Rechner plötzlich extrem langsam.*

So Leute nach nochmal vielem hin und her habe ich das Problem gelöst in dem ich den Kanal von automatisch auf einen festen gelegt habe. Ich hoffe das hält jetzt erstmal...

Eine Frage noch kann es sein das der Wlan stick für 100mbit nicht ausreicht? Mein Macbook ist nochmal 3mb im dl schneller..


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Internet auf dem Rechner plötzlich extrem langsam.*



iorael schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch kann es sein das der Wlan stick für 100mbit nicht ausreicht? Mein Macbook ist nochmal 3mb im dl schneller..



Nein, tut er nicht.  Die Netto-Datenrate von 802.11n mit nur einem Kanal ist 60 Mbit/s.


----------



## iorael (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Internet auf dem Rechner plötzlich extrem langsam.*

Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für mich?  Wichtig ist eine große Reichweite


----------



## Rurdo (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Internet auf dem Rechner plötzlich extrem langsam.*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, tut er nicht.  Die Netto-Datenrate von 802.11n mit nur einem Kanal ist 60 Mbit/s.



Mit der richtigen Technik gehn aber auch 150Mbit/s +. Die meisten Wlan-n Adapter können auch 150Mbit/s, die teureren sogar 300-500Mbit/s. (Wobei das immer irgendwelche Brutto-Laborwerte sind, trotzdem für 100Mbit mehr als ausreichend) 

@TE: was hastn du für nen Router? So ein all-in-one ding von deinem anbieter?


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Internet auf dem Rechner plötzlich extrem langsam.*

Nein, der 802.11n Standard kann eine maximale Bruttodatenrate von 150Mbit/s pro Kanal erreichen, und dabei bis zu 4 Kanäle parallel nutzen (wodurch die Datenrate entsprechend steigt).

Dabei ist die Nettodatenrate 40% der Bruttodatenrate.

Bedeutet, mit nur einem Kanal kann er effektiv nicht mehr als 60Mbit/s übertragen.


----------



## Rurdo (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Internet auf dem Rechner plötzlich extrem langsam.*

Zeig mir doch bitte Geräte die heutzutage nur mit einem Kanal arbeiten. 
Jeder Laptop-Wlan-chip-aus-taiwan kann 100Mbit/s + übertragen/empfangen.


----------



## iorael (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Internet auf dem Rechner plötzlich extrem langsam.*

Habe einen Telekom hybrid Router


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Internet auf dem Rechner plötzlich extrem langsam.*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Zeig mir doch bitte Geräte die heutzutage nur mit einem Kanal arbeiten.
> Jeder Laptop-Wlan-chip-aus-taiwan kann 100Mbit/s + übertragen/empfangen.



Da brauche ich nur den Startpost zu zitieren, mit dem Gerät um das es hier geht ... 



iorael schrieb:


> WLAN Stick : TP-Link TL-WN722N High Gain WLAN USB Adapter weiÃŸ: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## iorael (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Internet auf dem Rechner plötzlich extrem langsam.*

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Empfehlung?


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Internet auf dem Rechner plötzlich extrem langsam.*

Nicht wirklich, wenn die Funkreichweite nicht genügt, könntest du vielleicht einen Repeater dazwischen setzen.  

Oder es mal mit dlan/PowerLan probieren.


----------



## iorael (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Internet auf dem Rechner plötzlich extrem langsam.*

Naja mein Laptop und Handy bekommt es ja auch hin :S Ich habe auch 4 von 5 Balken immer minimum.


----------

